# Do I have to throw everything away?



## clooneyisagenius (Jul 2, 2011)

We have been together for 7 years (since I was 18) and have done A LOT together. I am a scrapbooker and have a ton of pages of our travels and from family events... is this something I need to consider throwing? Our split has been amicable on both sides and we have stayed friendly. 

Do you think it would be harder to keep or throw these?
If I begin dating again in the future would other men be pushed away or annoyed by me having these scrapbooks? 

They were a lot of work and a good amount of happy memories lie within these pages.


----------



## mr. blue (Jul 3, 2011)

Someone on this forum once suggested to store everything away for several years and deal with it later. That’s what I’m doing. It makes me to sad to deal with it now, and I don’t want to toss something away I may regret later.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

This is a young relationship and I would keep it as proof of happiness as a couple. You ended amicably, and travels were involved as well as family and you are remaining friends. Yes, keep them! Put them away if they bother you now, but sooner or later you will dig them out in the middle of a discussion with someone about this place or that person and you won't even give it a second thought. 

As for me, I am leaving a situation that was full of lies cheating and abuse and ridicule. There was no need to keep anything. Except my new last name... I'm not perfect. When people ask me if I am related to [insert name here] with same last name I can say yes, I WAS married to him. It will remind me, actually, that I was married and that I gave it my all. That is a proud accomplishment of mine. I didn't crumble. I can see why people get divorced and keep the title of Mrs. I might do just that. 

You keep those photo albums. They are part of your youth, and that includes your first love and all that fun you had with your now-friend.


----------



## carol (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with the others. Keep them. They are a part of your life, you can't deny that. If you meet a man in the future and he can't deal with your past, don't have a future with him. Your past has nothing to do with him and he must be mature enough to know that.


----------



## dojo (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't think you should throw them away, they are a part of a BEAUTIFUL pas you had. I wouldn't "promote" too much to anyone new in your life either, since some might not be too cool with this, but I wouldn't throw anything.


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

Get one of those plastic storage cases that you can buy at Wal-Mart, Costco or Home Depot. Cost about $7-8 bucks.

Put all that stuff in it and tape it up and you can label it memoirs. If you think that you're going to keep it in a place where it may get damp, put some of those Moisture absorber packets inside to keep it from mildewing. Even some moth balls if you think that bugs may get in it.

Then store it in the attic or somewhere where you're not tempted to open it up.

I have one of those which I just opened up after this divorce and after 33+ years. The problem was I didn't put the moisture absorbers inside and some of the things got mildewed. Aaargh!

But it's fun digging through them again ... LOL ... found some old pictures, love letters etc.


----------

